

Haskell on Android - psibi
http://keera.co.uk/blog/2014/08/13/most-inspiring-green-screen-you-will-ever-see/

======
ErikRogneby
"...that Java was calling Haskell as C via it’s Foreign Function Interface
(FFI), which in turn was executing correctly (including its Runtime System),
and calling SDL’s C API also via the FFI. It meant all communication between
Android, Java, Haskell and C was working fine..."

Is this efficient? Will end users notice any performance hit from all of these
layers?

~~~
dllthomas
It sounds like it's layered:

    
    
        =========JAVA==========
        ==C (SDL)== ==Haskell==
    

Rather than:

    
    
        ===JAVA====
        ==Haskell==
        ==C (SDL)==
    

If that's the case, I wouldn't expect much of a performance hit _from the
layering_ given that (as I understand things)

    
    
        ===Java==
        ==C/C++==
    

is common for people writing games.

You'll certainly have a memory hit of the Haskell runtime (though I'm not sure
how that compares to the size of other relevant things), and the performance
differential between Haskell and whatever you would have been writing that
code in otherwise (presumably C or Java) - which could be in either direction
depending on the details.

~~~
chrisdone
Haskell runtime is about a meg in size. Rather, most memory use will come from
additional libraries and garbage generated, I expect.

------
taylorfausak
> To the inexperienced, this may look just like any green screen. But it meant
> much more.

Reminds me of "Black Triangles":
[http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745](http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745)

------
efnx
The potential for this has been around for a bit, though not a long time. It's
great to see it getting some traction. iOS/ARM support was added in 7.8 which
is now the standard with Haskell Platform. Now we need tools that target and
deploy our apps to all platforms :)

